# Fbar filing question



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

I am doing my daughters fbar and she has one account which she holds jointly with her Dutch fiancés. He has nothing to do with the US. Should I just add this account on the separate account or the joint account section. 

Thanks in advance

Bernie McKenna


----------

